# Blown out exposure, any way to fix?



## joemontana57 (Oct 12, 2014)

I took some pictures of a Canadian friends dog outside after an agility trial today,I only see her a couple times a year. The pictures are fairly important, if there is anyway to salvage them I"m all ears!

I shot in RAW. Is there anyway to salvage them?



I forgot to reset my manual setting to outoor, the camera was still set for indoors. i.e. wide open aperture, high iso. The pictures are totally blown out in terms of exposure. I shot in RAW. Is there anyway to salvage them? I imported into Lightroom and dialed the exposure all the way down, but they still look blown out...

LR version in my sig should be 5x now...

Joe


----------



## joemontana57 (Oct 13, 2014)

Here's a pic I converted to jpeg, just so you can see how bad it is and perhaps let me know if you think that there is any way I can salvage
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 them...


----------



## tspear (Oct 13, 2014)

Starting with the easier settings, in Library mode have you decreased the exposure?

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Oct 13, 2014)

if you have tried dialing the exposure way down without luck, you may be out of luck.  Instead of -2 or 3 f-stops try the Auto exposure button.  The problem is there is no data in the whites. Once the values go to all zeroes, you can't put it back in  If there were some data remaining there, then LR could recover.  At least you shot RAW. JPEGs would have baked this in and there would be no hope.


----------



## joemontana57 (Oct 13, 2014)

clee01l said:


> if you have tried dialing the exposure way down without luck, you may be out of luck.




I"m probably out of luck then.  I tried dialing the exposure all the way back, then the picture went from dreadful to just awful. lol


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 13, 2014)

Dial the exposure right down, turn it to B&W and call it 'artistic'.  That's about as good as you'll get, sorry!


----------

